# Any truth to this one?



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The big one that didn't get away.  
http://floridasurffishing.com/cgi-bin/floridasurffishing/noteboards/gowge.cgi?read=60152#60152


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Yep.

80 pounders are pretty common in the DE bay although most are caught on the DE side rather than Jersey, but they are caught on both sides. In recent years they are becoming more common in the surf and Coastal bays as well. I believe the big one was actually caught up around Egg harbor. There were several large ones caught up around LBI last year.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Yep2 - caught in Great Bay. Don't know either from shore or boat. NJ Fish & wildlife processing the paper work. 107lb


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

This must be a good year for NJ State records, (and World Record for that matter).

I picked up the May 15 issue of The Fisherman, NJ Delaware Bay issue on Friday. There is an article on a Tilefish trip aboard the Ugly Mug out of Cape May.

Three of the fish caught on the trip topped the NJ Record and the largest, 51 lbs 2 oz, has been submitted for a world record!

Hope this is a good omen. I'm not superstitious, but the way this spring has gone so far, a little help from fate would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

That drumwas actually weighed in at the new dolphin in seaside park NJ, to check out his web site go to newdolphinbt.com, and by the way i think it was either yesterday's report or the day before two drums were weighed in from the DE bay one was if i remember correctly 88lbs and the other was i believe 60 something pounds these are gigantic fish, did you also hear about the doormat fluke that came out of ibsp 14lbs and 10 oz


----------

